# Laura Ashley : Carno Mid-Wales : May 2015



## norman (Aug 20, 2015)

Solo visit to this factory that I've driven passed and been wanting to visit for nearly a decade. Massive site in a small village in mid-Wales [ geographically the most central village in Wales ]. Opened in the late 60s, this was the first Laura Ashley factory in Wales, and their HQ at the time. Some operations moved to a modern factory in nearby Newtown in the 80s. This place finally shut it's doors in early 2005 as a cost cutting measure. 
Good mix of offices, warehouses, manufacturing areas here, plus local [ shut ] victorian built railway station is also onsite. 

Have visited twice, both at dawn. First was in May, latest was in August. 

Plant was bought by 'West Yorkshire Fellmongers' ["an international leather group processing leather for the garment and accessory trade"] in early 2015. During my August vist, I noticed that some of the previously empty buildings are in use again, so please take this into consideration if you plan to visit - this site isn't derelict anymore!

Havent posted here for a while - giz a shout if I've done something wrong!

Photos : 


Powys : 05 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Powys : 05 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Powys : 05 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Powys : 05 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Powys : 05 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Powys : 05 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Powys : 05 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Powys : 05 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Powys : 08 by D Meurig, on Flickr


Google by D Meurig, on Flickr


Plan by D Meurig, on Flickr

more @ norman preis flickr


----------



## krela (Aug 20, 2015)

Wow, norman, it's been a while! Hope life is treating you well.


----------



## flyboys90 (Aug 20, 2015)

Great shots and thanks for sharing.


----------



## smiler (Aug 20, 2015)

I enjoyed that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## Sam Haltin (Aug 20, 2015)

What a large area. Nicely captured and good photos.


----------



## wolfism (Aug 20, 2015)

That's interesting - have driven past a couple of times while on holiday, I did wonder whether anyone had explored it. Bit of a timewarp … well done.


----------



## norman (Aug 23, 2015)

Thanks guys !

Ha! Yes, it's been quite a while hasn't it Krela! Life's fine, Cardiff isn't Bristol though is it! Ciao for now.


----------



## UrbanX (Aug 24, 2015)

Loving the light falling into those industrial bits! 
Excellent stuff, thanks for sharing


----------

